# Wheelbarrows?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'd never use a plastic wheelbarrow. 
the wife brought one home once....... she uses what's left (broken/cracked/no wheel) to throw scraps in for the goats....
i added a second wheel to my good, steel one to stop tipping.

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

partial hijack: my steel one is flaking paint - should I try and re-coat to stop the rust?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

leah, sure! i would!

DM


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

garyoutwest said:


> I want to get a 5-6 cf wheelbarrow for general use at home. Everything from leaves to rocks, maybe even some concrete occasionally.
> 
> Are poly wheelbarrows as good as metal for use like this, or do they crack after awhile?
> 
> ...


I have a contractor grade Jackson (blue) and it works great.

I used to have a poly wheelbarrow, but the poly bucket doesn't have enough rigidity and there was no cross bracing for the structure so it would flex every time I put something heavy in the bucket. Therefore, I returned it for the blue Jackson.

Look at what contractors use, and go with that. Price difference is negligible.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Leah Francis- -is this flaking paint on the inside or outside of the wheelbarrow tub? If the inside: who is going to see the inside that much, wire brush, by hand, to flaking paint/rust away as best possible and paint in a coat of a good "rust preventive" paint. These usually come in your favorite colors of "red oxide" or "gray". Mine is "red oxide", but as I said, no one except me hardly ever sees it. Certainly not my wife or grown children :laughing: If it is the outside, again brush the flaking paint/rust away and either brush or, "rattle can", spray paint on a good coat of primer and then your favorite color. It's your wheelbarrow, you can paint it up as you wish. IF it's not your wheelbarrow, when you return it, the owner will appreciate you colorful decor. :thumbup: Thanks, David


----------



## Baron (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes the plastic ones crack after awhile.
Get a non air tyre one also. Since the advent of the tubeless tyre the only wheel that stays inflated in my menagerie of barrels is the one I picked out of the dump 30 years ago that has a tube in it. Ive replaced its handles two to three times since but never the tyre.

The shear cheapness and innaffectiveness of the tubeless tyre is only outdone by the cheapness of the plastic barrel.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a plastic one that a friend gave me when he bought a tractor
The plastic is broken at the front, it's been that way for a few years
I use it to mix cement, haul dirt, logs, rocks etc
I used green sealant (forget what itwas) to reseal the tire
For the price its OK for me

If I have to buy on it will probably be steel


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Thurman said:


> Leah Francis- -is this flaking paint on the inside or outside of the wheelbarrow tub? If the inside: who is going to see the inside that much, wire brush, by hand, to flaking paint/rust away as best possible and paint in a coat of a good "rust preventive" paint. These usually come in your favorite colors of "red oxide" or "gray". Mine is "red oxide", but as I said, no one except me hardly ever sees it. Certainly not my wife or grown children :laughing: If it is the outside, again brush the flaking paint/rust away and either brush or, "rattle can", spray paint on a good coat of primer and then your favorite color. It's your wheelbarrow, you can paint it up as you wish. IF it's not your wheelbarrow, when you return it, the owner will appreciate you colorful decor. :thumbup: Thanks, David



It's mine. It's on the inside. I think I'll go with primer grey - after rust removal.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You will not be happy with the plastic unit, especially if you use it for concrete. Even the cheaper metal ones rust through quickly. Pay the high dollar once, and have something that will last for many years.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

The metal one (one wheel) we had rusted out and broke apart. We now have a big plastic one and it's awesome. 2 wheels make all the difference, and we've hauled rock, soil, and even mixed concrete in it with no problems. 

I will say that prior to the WB we have now, we had a plastic one that cost about $60. My brother broke it on a jobsite so he bought us the one we currently have. I believe it's a contractor grade WB that he bought from a supply store, not something from HD or Lowes.


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Scuba*

Green stuff is Slime


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Another advocate for 2 wheels here. You can life SO much more with less effort (and tipping) this way.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

The best WB made in IMO is Sterling, followed by the Jackson contractor grade. They were designed to haul concrete & mortar, & I can atest that they will haul at least a thousand yards of concrete before retirement. Sterling also makes a poly tub, which must be a completely different plastic than most, as we have one thats probably 5+ years old & still going. Also, 10 years, 4 or 5 WB's, & only 1 flat tire. I personally don't like the No-flat tires, as they add a lot of weight.


----------

